# Ibsp



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

I was down yesterday, caught one sand shark, and fed the crabs all day. I used floats and no floats, made no difference.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Was there Sunday stayed about 1/4 mile south of 23, had a bunch of small blues, 2 fluke and my son caught a Brown on a Bluefish rig & mullet, no wire on an AFAW Universal and a Shimano PA Albrid.



















My guys who fish everyday are saying Blues have been more prevalent to the North end of the park, up at or above Gillikins in the early AM and then South at the pocket pretty much all day in and out.

Might be going Friday, definitely over the weekend.

Have no fear, it will be getting better and better!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

shootera3 said:


> I was down yesterday, caught one sand shark, and fed the crabs all day. I used floats and no floats, made no difference.


Yes, I never understood the whole "use floats to keep the crabs off your bait" thing. As if crabs can't swim.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the brown.......


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Albies have been running good in the north end of the park. These are videos two of my friends shot from Saturday and Sunday . . . 






JM shot this with his GoPro helmet cam. See *JM's other vids* on Youtube for fresh vids from his trip to Mexico last week including point of view Roosterfish landings!







Saturday I was fishing a tournament in Avalon, (I won 1st place Individual) . . . I was packed up on Sunday ready to go down but I chickened out with the rain . . . I messed up, they had fish for a couple hours.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

IBSP Tuesday 9/14


----------

